# Merry Xmas from Hawaii



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope you all had a Merry Xmas!

After being jealous of seeing all those great "Christmas & Winter Photo Competition" images from the Northern Hemisphere crowd, Alpha promised to take me to the snow. Except I live in Hawaii... So after a ninety mile drive to a final elevation of 13,700 ft in a cramped Toyota regular cab 4x4 pickup with two humans and me, we reached the top of the mountain.










And there was snow in Hawaii! Not much but it was there on Xmas Morning.










I've never seen the stuff before and it was cold but lots of fun!










I ran in it...










and ran some more (it was cold, how else am I supposed to keep warm)










Eventually we came down the mountain and explored the 9,000 ft elevation with Alpha. Lots of great Franklin bird smells...










And then explored the 7000 ft elevation where I smelled and ate the long grass amongst the Koa trees...










It was the best Xmas ever!

I hope yours was too,

Bodhi


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

what a great X Mas day trek. i remember Rio's first experience in the snow ... he tip toed through it like it was hot lava ;D Bodhi is very lucky to live in Hawaii and with an alpha that takes him on these types of adventures.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Aloha Treetops1974,

Yes indeed, I'm one lucky dog. However, I think all the dogs on this forum are lucky to have Alpha's that actively communicate their experiences, successes, joys of adopting, and their occasional issues and problems with each other. 

Did you say hot lava? I know what that is... We got the red flowing stuff here, which I heard about but never seen. We also have the black hard rocks, which is the only stuff I run on, which happens to grind my nails down so Alpha does not have to use the toe clipper on me. What a lucky dog I am.

Wishing you a New Year full of adventures, crazy Vizla calmness, and lots of wet kisses!

Best,

Bodhi


----------

